# Kayak fishing partners



## clay1184 (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm fairly new to Michigan and I was looking for a group to go kayaking with. I was hoping to float the Detroit river for walleyes, alas I have not figured out to drive two cars at once. Like I said I've never been and I don't know if you can realistically paddle back up stream. I'm also up for paddling lake eerie or any other fun spots in and around southeast Michigan. I used to fish in Virginia all the time and I really miss going out with friends.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi, 
Welcome to MI! I'm in the middle of the state, and rarely make it that way. I can tell you that you do not want to try and paddle back up the D for any extended distance. I think it's going like 7mph on a slow day. Good luck.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I've never fished the D, but I go out on Eire as often as I can. You're welcome to join me sometime if you'd like.


----------



## lostcajun (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm new to MI from the gulf coast and also looking for a group in the SE MI area. Any luck finding any groups?


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Nothing yet, but there is still plenty of time left to put something together.


----------



## polevaultjoe (Nov 30, 2010)

Feel free to count me in for an invite. I'm getting into the kayak fishing but need someone to join me on the bigger waters for safety. I'm looking to fish this weekend so if someone needs a partner, message me. Thanks!


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I be heading out into Brest Bay tomorrow morning after work if anyone is interested. Probably launch out of Sterling State Park.


----------



## Wayne R (Oct 25, 2013)

I have been looking for a group to hit the big water as well. Safety is paramount as the great lakes can be a dangerous beast at times. I'd be interested in shooting down the river or paddling Erie. A Saturday or Sunday on the water would be fantastic!


----------



## biglos (May 3, 2015)

I'm looking to hit the western basin tomorrow morning. Are there every any meetups or groups?


----------



## Wayne R (Oct 25, 2013)

I looked to see if there were any groups in the meetup app. I didn't see any, but we could probably start a kayak fishing addicts meetup group. The meetup app costs money but if anyone knows a free way to get a group I'd be interested.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm in st.clair and just got into kayak fishing myself. So far I've tried the pine river and had a lot of fun. Next weekend I'm trying the st.clair river.


----------



## lostcajun (Jan 25, 2016)

Just getting back to checking this thread in a while. Curious to see if anyone has plans for tomorrow? Weather looks best then


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I have to work, so no fishing for me.


----------



## InsatiaBILL (Jun 28, 2016)

I just started myself. I've been going to Stoney Creek Metro park and will eventually hit the Clinton river and Lake St. Clair... I'm open to anywhere really. Fishing the Detroit River is intriguing...


----------



## Wayne R (Oct 25, 2013)

It is probable I will be fishing Union Lake today. If anyone else is interested feel free to message me. It won't be till after I get off of work though


----------



## Gatorman (May 29, 2010)

Wayne R said:


> It is probable I will be fishing Union Lake today. If anyone else is interested feel free to message me. It won't be till after I get off of work though


Hi Wayne, Do you fish the local lakes allot? I'm from union lake area and fish union lake and wolverine
lake. lately the pike fishing in wolverine lake has been good.
Mark


----------



## Wayne R (Oct 25, 2013)

I do fish locally a lot. I've only hit union twice this year and I do like wolverine. I've been hitting up a bunch of different lakes in the area.


----------



## Gatorman (May 29, 2010)

Wayne R said:


> I do fish locally a lot. I've only hit union twice this year and I do like wolverine. I've been hitting up a bunch of different lakes in the area.


What kinds of fish do you target? I'm looking for some good walleye lakes


----------



## Wayne R (Oct 25, 2013)

I mainly target bass and gills so I'm not really "in the know" for walleye around here. If I were to target walleye I'd probably hit up Cass lake and maceday. They're decent size fisheries with some depth and a wide variety of species and forage.


----------



## Gatorman (May 29, 2010)

Wayne R said:


> I mainly target bass and gills so I'm not really "in the know" for walleye around here. If I were to target walleye I'd probably hit up Cass lake and maceday. They're decent size fisheries with some depth and a wide variety of species and forage.


If you ever need someone to go kayak fishing with let me know.


----------

